

Kran - entity system in JS - a flexible architecture for game development - paldepind2
https://github.com/paldepind/Kran
I&#x27;m the author. Kran is in heavy development and feedback is much appreciated
======
paldepind2
I'm the author. Kran is in heavy development and feedback is much appreciated!

